# Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging



## Marius (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein paar sehr aufschlussreiche Vergleichsbilder von Lowrance Downscan und Humminbird Downimaging erhalten. Die Bilder sagen mehr als Tausend Worte und sprechen eine klare Sprache welches System im Punkte Qualität die Nase vorne hat.

Die Bilder Zeigen immer Gleiches mit Gleichem. Jeweils das Humminbird und dann das Lowrance System.

[edit by Thomas9904: Kein einstellen von Bldern an denen ihr das Copyright nicht habt.
Dann bitte nur Links zu den Bildern setzen. Danke]

Damit ihr die Bilder dennoch sehen könnt füge ich einen Link zum Vergleich ein:
Bilder Lowrance vs. Humminbird


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hi Marius

Hast du die Screens selbst aufgenommen ?

Kannst du sagen um welche Geräte es sich Handelt ?
Bei welcher Geschwindigkeit ist das Lowrance gelaufen ?

Empfindlichkeiten, Bildlaufgeschwindigkeiten, Bootsgeschwindigkeit usw. sind die wirklich vergleichbar eingestellt gewesen ?

Das würde mich etwas schocken denn die unterschiede sind schon gewaltig das hätte ich dann so nicht gedacht.

Aber das wichtigste sind für mich erstmal die Gerätetypen denn ein 798 kann es wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht mit einem HDS 10 aufnhemen.


----------



## robert07 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

heiko,
ich dachte die hds-geräte unterscheiden sich nur in der bildschirmgröße aber nicht in der leistung. laß mich natürlich eines besseren belehren.


----------



## olli82 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo Marius, 

um welche Geräte handelt es sich genau? Wo hast die Bilder
her? Die Webfotos sehen nämlich anders aus.

http://http://www.sideimaging.de/bildergallery/?start=60


----------



## DannyGeysen (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Die original Bilder kannst du dich anschauen an:

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=483630&page=1

Es gibt eine ganz interessante Diskussion zwischen Lowrance und Hummingbird Fans über Downscan Imaging.

Wie sie dort lesen können, kommen diese Bilder aus Sud-Afrika.


----------



## Heuwiese (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Ich würde sagen bei dem Lowrance Gerät handelt es sich um ein HDS 10.
Geile Sache muss ich für mein HDS 5 auch haben.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hierzu würde mich ein Statement vom Echolotzentrum Herrn Schlageter wünschen, werde ihn mal anschreiben.


----------



## Heuwiese (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Ich denke, da werden wir eine objektive Antwort auf unsere Fragen erhalten.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Guten Morgen.

Eigentlich wollte ich letztes Wochenende den ersten richtigen Vergleichstest machen. Aber unser See und sogar die Elbe ist zugefroren und wir mussten die Sache absagen.

Mit einer Aussage zu den Bildern wäre ich vorsichtig, denn wir kennen die Einstellungen nicht (Farbe, Frequenz, Geschwindigkeit, Feineinstellung, usw.). 
Zumal ich gestern und vorgestern in Bremerhaven in der neuen Kaiserschleuse gearbeitet habe (Vermessung und Gegenstände finden) und praktisch die gleichen Bilder hinbekommen habe wie die abgebildeten Lowrance Screenshots.

Und noch etwas: Die Bilder kommen wahrscheinlich von Lowrance und sind nicht vollkommen neutral.

Lassen wir uns noch abwarten und hoffen auf wärmeres Wetter. Eine neutrale Diskussion dazu ist momentan nicht möglich.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

@Echolotzentrum

Danke, dann warten wir mal auf besser Wetter.


----------



## Marius (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Die gleichen Bilder wurden auch auf der Messe Boot in Düsseldorf in einem Vortrag über Echolote gezeigt. Und auch in diesem Vortrag hat man die Überlegenheit von Lowrance gegenüber Humminbird in Sachen 3D-Technologie besonders hervorgehoben.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Dieser Vortrag wurde gehalten von Ralf Scheipers, Mitarbeiter von Lowrance / ThinkBig.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## singer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Das wäre wohl das erste mal für mich, dass Lowrance besser ist als Humminbird. Glaube nicht das es objektiv geprüft wurde. Maximal dürfte es gleichwertig sein. Bin auch gespannt auf echte Vergleiche.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Nächste Woche fahren Ralf Scheipers und ich auf unseren See mit der Plattform und vergleichen die Geräte. Wir haben dann auch eine Videokamera dabei, womit wir alles filmen. Also noch Geduld bis nächste Woche.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Na auf dieses Ergebniss bin ich gespannt.

Will mir auch ein leistungsfähigeres Echol zu legen.

Wenn das Wetter nicht mit spielt könnt Ihr ein Paar schöne Bilder
vom Eis machen........war nur ein Spaß.

Grüssle CD


----------



## FoolishFarmer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fahren Ralf Scheipers und ich auf unseren See mit der Plattform und vergleichen die Geräte. Wir haben dann auch eine Videokamera dabei, womit wir alles filmen. Also noch Geduld bis nächste Woche.


Vielleicht nehmt ihr noch nen Taucher mit, der Fotos von den Objekten erstellt (quasi als Referenz). 
Ich wüsst da jemand...  |supergri


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Das wärs doch!


----------



## Marius (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fahren Ralf Scheipers und ich auf unseren See mit der Plattform und vergleichen die Geräte. Wir haben dann auch eine Videokamera dabei, womit wir alles filmen. Also noch Geduld bis nächste Woche.
> 
> Thomas Schlageter



Bin auf das Ergebnis und die Aufnahmen gespannt.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Noch brauchen wir einen Eisbrecher bei uns.

Sobald das Wasser frei ist, kommt der Bericht. Versprochen.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Nachtangler01 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo,
ist denn nicht endlich das Wasser frei.
Ich brenne auf ein Testergebnis.
Gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit sich ein Gerät Hummi oder Lowrance zu Testzwecken zu leihen ?

Gruß
Nachtangler


----------



## Marius (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo Nachtangler,

es gibt bereits ein Testergebnis und das besagt, dass Lowrance ein deutlich besseres Ergbnis bei DownScan liefert.

Das Testeregbnis spiegelt meine Erfahrung wider und ist auch die Ansicht von Ralf Scheipers (Think Big).

Lowrance schlägt in diesem Punkt Humminbird um Längen.
Schau Dir die Bilder in diesem Thread im ersten Beitrag an bzw. folge dem Link zu den Vergleichsbildern.

Gruß
Marius


----------



## singer (4. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

@ Marius

Die Testbilder die du ansprichst kommen von Lowrance!

Und wie objektiv die sind wollen wir hier rausfinden. Um längen schlagen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da Humminbird hier sehr lange die Referenz war. Und da soll Lowrance plötzlich die Mega Technik raushauen?



Echolotzentrum schrieb:


> Dieser Vortrag wurde gehalten von Ralf Scheipers, Mitarbeiter von Lowrance / ThinkBig.


----------



## Heuwiese (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hier ein Bild von meinem HDS 5.
Gibt es schon neuere Software mit der auch die StructureScan System Komponenten funktionieren.

Wo bekomme ich diese und wie lade ich die Software.










Danke im Voraus.


----------



## El Hechti (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo Marius!

Die Updates bekommst Du hier her:

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Product-Software-Updates/

Du solltest in jedem Fall am Ball bleiben. Ich bin mir mit der Aussage zwar nicht sicher, aber wenn man ein Update verpasst, dürfte man ggf. Schwierigkeiten bekommen. Denn teilweise bauen die neuen Updates auf die alten auf und wenn eine neue Funktion deswegen fehlt, kann sie auch nicht geupdatet werden.


----------



## Heuwiese (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Danke, aber ich Lade schon ein paar Stunden. Muss das so sein?


----------



## El Hechti (7. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich Lade schon ein paar Stunden. Muss das so sein?


 


Kommt drauf an, was Du für eine Internet-Verbindung hast. Ich würde Dir auch raten, die Datei auf den PC runter zu laden und dann auf eine SD-Karte zu installieren. Ich habe es neulich versucht, direkt aus dem Internet zu installieren, da habe ich das nach 90 Minuten abgebrochen. Sind ja auch über 300 MB. Es geht wie gesagt schneller, wenn Du Dir die Datei runterlädst.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Servus

Hier mal ein paar echte Lowrancebilder von mir.
Aufgezeichnet bei mir gestern.
Die Qualität der aufgezeichneten Bilder ist nicht so gut wie die Live darstellung auf dem Bildschirm.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Heiko112 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Moin Fliegenfisch

Das sind mal sehr geile Screens. Mehr davon !!!!

Das der Export der Screenshoots schlechter als die Originaldarstellung ist kenne ich von meinem Humminbird. 

Aber deine Screenshoots sind schon echt beeindruckend.


----------



## Fliegenfisch (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Noch ein paar

Gruß
Peter


----------



## mike aus berlin (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

hallo fliegenfisch
die bilder sehen ja echt gut aus
jetz fehlen ja nur noch ein paar echte humminbird bilder zum entscheiden
in 2wochen kaufe ich das hds8 oder das 998,also hat wer noch mehr bilder oder infos?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (18. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



mike aus berlin schrieb:


> hallo fliegenfisch
> die bilder sehen ja echt gut aus
> jetz fehlen ja nur noch ein paar echte humminbird bilder zum entscheiden
> in 2wochen kaufe ich das hds8 oder das 998,also hat wer noch mehr bilder oder infos?


 


Ich würde damit noch 2 Wochen länger warten! In der nächsten Ausgabe der Zeitschrift Blinker soll ein ausführlicher Test mit beiden Herstellern auf DVD veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo Mike, wo willst du denn das HDS8 kaufen?? In UK??


----------



## mike aus berlin (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

bei th.schlageter oder mein angelladen des vertrauens.preise sind ja annährend gleich.uk spart man ca.200 euro


----------



## Danfreak (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Ich komm auf ca. 400€, aber wenn`s nicht darauf ankommt.|rolleyes


----------



## mike aus berlin (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

hallo danfreak
in uk 1800-.im angelladen 2000.- / SCHLAGETER 1899.-mit extrabox
+650 structure scan
oder???
der test im blinker erscheint am 21.4.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Bei Schlageter steht aber 2.169,00 € und das ohne den normalen Geber!


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



Fischereiaufsicht schrieb:


> Bei Schlageter steht aber 2.169,00 € und das ohne den normalen Geber!


 

...und 678,99 EUR für Structure Scan


Aber mir soll es egal sein...ich habe mein Gerät (noch ne Nummer größer) von meinem Händler zu einem Preis bekommen (der hats direkt bei Think Big bestellt), den kriegste nichtmal in UK ;-) und für das Structure Scan zahle ich (auch hier in Deutschland) knapp über 600 Euro...


----------



## mike aus berlin (20. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

stand bei neuigkeiten bei schlageter (seite 5)
hast du den 10ner? bist du zufrieden?kontest du schon ausgiebig testen?
hatte sonst immer lowrance,finde aber huminbird im moment etwas besser bzw.1gerät,1geber etwas portabelfreundlicher
bei der Qualität habe ich leider keine ahnung (erfahrung)


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Ja, hab nen HDS-10. Also wenn ich ganz ehrlich sein soll, ist es zum einfachen Angeln einfach zu groß. Das HDS-10 passt (genau wie das HDS-8) nicht in eine Echolottasche. Also die großen Geräte sind eher was für den Festeinbau. Die Softkeys sind zwar ganz praktisch. Aber das Flywheel ist kein richtiges Rad, wie es der Name vermuten lässt, sondern eher sowas wie ein Gummiring, der auf Berührung reagiert.

Wenn Du das Gerät wirklich regelmäßig zum Angeln nehmen willst, kauf Dir lieber das HDS-7 - das reicht VOLLKOMMEN aus! Ich persönlich hätte mein HDS-10 am liebsten gleich wieder verkauft, wenn der Preisverfall nicht allzu hoch wäre - ich würde zu viel Verlust machen, da behalte ich es lieber. Ich habe mal in Schweden das HDS-7 gesehen, das reicht wirklich aus! Die Funktionen sind die gleichen, außer dass die Softkey und das Flywheel fehlen...aber ansonsten kann man das auch gut mit StructureScan benutzen.

Bei den großen Geräten (bei Deinem gewünschten HDS-8 wiegt ja alleine der Bildschirm auch schon 1,8 kg) ist das Gesamtgewicht sehr hoch, neben dem genannten Eigengewicht kommen auch noch die beiden Akkus dazu (die StructurScan-Box braucht auch Strom!), dann ist eine stabile Box (wenn nicht ein Alukoffer) empfehlenswert, die StructureScan-Box wiegt auch was...naja und insgesamt haste dann gleich mal *etliche Kilo* zusammen und das nur an Echolot-Kram.

Beim StructureScan von Lowrance ist es sicher von Vorteil, dass der Geber (im Gegensatz zu den Humminbird-Geräten) einen separaten Kristall für den DownScan hat. Bei Humminbird wird das DownImaging ja nur aus den beiden SideImaging-Sendebereichen theoretisch errechnet.


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



mike aus berlin schrieb:


> stand bei neuigkeiten bei schlageter (seite 5)


 

Ich habe grad mal nachgesehen...bei dem Angebot handelt es sich um das HDS-8m, also den Kartenplotter, NICHT das Echolot! Die Kartenplotter sind eigentlich immer günstiger...


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

zu dem hds-8m gibt es noch irgenteine box dazu, die das gerät dann zum echolot macht mit besten echobildern.
du hast recht, das gewicht ist für s regelmässige angeln ungeeignet aber der grosse bildschirm zahlt sich bestimmt beim stucture scan aus
mein polsterer näht mir die tasche grösser


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Also diese zusätzliche Box wurde damals geschaffen, um die seinerzeit hochwertigen Echolote (LCX usw...) zu verbessern. Die Funktion dieser Box ist bereits bei den HDS-Echoloten mit eingebaut...!!! Das HDS-8m kann dadurch zwar als Echolot genutzt werden. Aber bedenke, dass Du dann sicher 3 Akkus brauchst, denn das Teil braucht auch Strom! Klar wird mit den LBS-Boxen jetzt nur so um sich geschmissen, denn die sollen ja noch verkauft werden. Die Händler, die diese Box vorrätig haben, haben sie ja noch eingekauft und bezahlt...es wäre ziemlich blöd, darauf sitzen zu bleiben. In den HDS-Echoloten ist diese Funktion wie gesagt schon eingebaut und die Box wird nicht mehr benötigt...die kann ja auch nicht an jedes x-beliebige Gerät angeschlossen werden.

So, dann hast Du also das HDS-8m, die StructureScan-Box, die LBS-Box und 3 Akkus...also ich würde das nichtmal in die entfernteste Wahl mit einbeziehen. Die ganzen Kabeleien etc...nee, ich würd das nicht machen.

Ich will Dir das nicht ausreden - um Gottes willen und ja, der Bildschirm ist größer (um 120 Pixel senkrecht). Aber da ich das große Gerät ja nun selbst kenne und weiß, dass das HDS-7 vollkommen ausreichen würde, würde ich das ganz anders angehen:

Würde ich jetzt in die Situation kommen, mir das kaufen zu wollen oder zu müssen, dann würde ich das HDS-7 nehmen! Ich steckte ja mal in Deiner Situation und dachte, je größer, desto besser...die ersten Male, als ich mit dem Teil unterwegs war, war das auch ganz interessant...aber mittlerweile bin ich wirklich am Überlegen, ob ich mir noch ein zweites kleineres (Mark- oder Elite-Modell) kaufe, was ich wirklich mit zum Angeln nehmen kann...denn ich habe keine Lust, laufend das schwere Zeug zusätzlich zum Angelzeug mitzuschleppen etc...und ich habe es nun wirklich nicht weit zum Boot...kann sozusagen aus dem Fenster heraus direkt rein spucken :q

Wie gesagt, ich will Dir das nicht ausreden...ich gönne wirklich jedem, was er sich wünscht, aber beziehe diese Gedanken lieber VOR dem Kauf mit ein und kaufe das Teil bloß nicht überstürzt...


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

vielen dank für deine ausführlichen ratschläge
wegen der kilos und ganzen zusätzlichen geräte,finde ich das humminbird ja ganz passabel .auch der preis ist etwas günstiger
ich weiß nur nicht, ob humminbird gleichwertig ist
ich hatte für mein lms auch ein 17ah akku (5kg)


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Also ich bin schon gespannt auf die Veröffentlichung dieses Tests im Blinker. Persönlich finde ich das StructureScan von Lowrance besser...

...ja aber stell Dir mal vor, wenn Dein einer Akku schon 5 kg wiegt und Du dann 3 brauchst!!! ;+


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

angeln ist ja auch sport(3 mal 5kg) ha ha
konntest du humminbird und lowrance vergleichen?


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hast ne PN, weil es nicht wirklich ins Thema hier gehört...


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

keine ahnung was pn ist
aber hier ist meine nr.030/6411111


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

PN ist Private Nachricht...also ne Mail hier übers Board...


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

ich brauche einen lehrgang für pn 
danke


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Oben unter "Willkommen Mike aus Berlin" steht "Dein letzter Besuch..."

und darunter Pirvate Nachrichten...


----------



## mike aus berlin (21. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

danke habe ich gefunden.antworten geht irgentwie nicht ich übe noch


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Danke dir Mike für deinen aufschlussreichen Bericht, komme echt ins Grübeln.

Das HDS sollte bei mir aufs Boot, aber ist auch ne stolze Summe und dann evtl. für nen Fehlkauf.#t

Welchen Geber benutzt du denn für dein HDS 10 ???


----------



## schlaubi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo zusammen,

hier auch ein paar Bilder von meinem HDS7.Habe es Gestern zum ersten mal ausprobiert, die Ergebnisse sind für den Anfang nicht schlecht finde ich. Mit Feintuning am Gerät ist sicherlich noch einiges herauszuholen. Aufgenommen auf der Ostsee, zuerst im Hafen, man sieht deutlich die Pfähle und Duckdalben.Die anderen Bilder stammen von Wracks.Auf dem einen Bild sieht man sogar deutlich das abgerissene Fischernetz am Heck, sofern man es sehen will.

Gruß Schlaubi


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Wollte nicht unser Thomas sich nochmal zu diesem Thema hier melden???|kopfkrat Mit einem Test glaube ich.

Hallo THOMAS


----------



## Dirk_001 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Der muss erstmal die mitgebrachten Supersonderangebote von Lowrance ausrechnen und online stellen :q


----------



## olli82 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

In der nächsten Blinker Ausgabe soll wohl der Vergleich erscheinen.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



Dirk_001 schrieb:


> Der muss erstmal die mitgebrachten Supersonderangebote von Lowrance ausrechnen und online stellen :q




  Jo der ist gut, meinst solche guten Preise bekommen wir dann.#d|rolleyes


----------



## singer (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Vielleicht ist bei ihm immer noch alles zugefroren.


----------



## Echolotzentrum (13. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Tests sind alle gemacht und teilweise auch schon veröffentlicht auf unserer Internetseite / Youtube und demnächst auf der Blinker DVD.
Genauere Meinungsäußerungen finden nur telefonisch statt.
Tel. 05255 934700.

Thomas Schlageter


----------



## Fischereiaufsicht (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

LOOOL - jetzt muss ich mal lachen 

Angekündigt war ja ganz groß ein Vergleichstest von Humminbird und Lowrance, der jetzt in der neuen Blinker-Ausgabe erscheinen sollte...ich habe die Ausgabe seit heute und was ist drauf? - Ein WERBEFILM für Lowrance! Nix da mit Vergleich oder so...Und immer die Aussage, dass es nur telefonisch Auskünfte gibt...was ist das denn für ein Quatsch? Wer eine Meinung hat, kann sie auch sagen. Sorry, das ist ein echtes Armutszeugnis!!! Und dann noch die Aussage am Ende des Film "Neugierig geworden? - Dann rufen Sie uns an!" Also ich fühle mich total verarscht! Ich weiß auch so, dass Lowrance besser ist, dazu hätte es dieses Films nicht bedurft.

Ich kann Euch nur raten, den Blinker nicht zu kaufen. Wer auf einen Vergleich wartet, wird ENTTÄUSCHT und muss trotzdem beim Echolotzentrum anrufen.

Ey, ich fass es nicht, aber dieses Thema ist für mich hier erledigt...voll die Verarsche!


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Man das stimmt mich auch Traurig.

Also nur wieder heisse Luft gewesen.

Stimmt das so THOMAS


----------



## gobio (20. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Ich finde diesen test von dem Humminbird interessant:

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?cmd=print&id=493214http://www.bassing.co.za/bassingforum/tips-tricks/1655-2-pound-tennis-ball.html

wäre mit dem Lowrance auch mal spannend welche abdeckung es hat.


----------



## Stizostedion (21. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Also mal wieder alles beim alten!!!


----------



## prignitz_angler (21. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hab mir die Ausgabe extra gekauft, kann mich da nur meinem Vorredner anschließen, wo ist denn der Vergleichstest?

Heiße Luft mehr nicht |krach:


----------



## Marius (22. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Mir persönlich reicht der Vergleich, den ich hier im ersten Beitrag gepostet habe.

Ich akzeptiere aber auch gleichzeitig Meinungen anderer, die weitere Vergleiche sehen wollen. Keine Frage, je mehr Informationen desdo besser kann die eigene Kaufentscheidung getroffen werden.

Der Vergleich im ersten Posting ist in Südafrika von einem Händler der sowohl Humminbird als auch Lowrance Geräte vertreibt gemacht worden. Dazu wurde auch der Link zu dem entsprechendem Forum gepostet und dort wird auch sehr fachkundig über die verschiedensten Pro & Contras diskutiert.

Für mich ist klar, dass Lowrance aktuell das bessere Produkt auf dem Markt hat.


----------



## olli82 (23. April 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hör bloß auf, sonst glaubt das noch einer, was du da im 3. Absatz gepostet hast. Schade das vom vom Echolotzentrum keine Stellungnahme kommt.


----------



## tok plaa (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Bootsangelei auf Zander, dem tidenabhägigen Slippen im Hamburger Hafen und hat Lust, mit meinem Boot ( Kaasboll 17 ) in den nächsten Wochen den Stachelrittern nachzustellen und dabei das StrusturScan von Lowrance in Verbindung mit einem HDS 7 zu testen ???

Außer der eigenen Bootsangelkarte vom HPA entstehen keine Kosten!!!!! ;-))


Axel


----------



## gobio (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*



tok plaa schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Bootsangelei auf Zander, dem tidenabhägigen Slippen im Hamburger Hafen und hat Lust, mit meinem Boot ( Kaasboll 17 ) in den nächsten Wochen den Stachelrittern nachzustellen und dabei das StrusturScan von Lowrance in Verbindung mit einem HDS 7 zu testen ???
> 
> Außer der eigenen Bootsangelkarte vom HPA entstehen keine Kosten!!!!! ;-))
> 
> ...



Uii.. Das wär was - Leider ist mein Kumpel, der sich da gut auskennt net da. Sonst wäre ich glaub dem angebot gefolgt. 

Als Tip: 
http://www.drdepth.se/scan.php?l=gb

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/Sonar-Log-Viewer-SLV/


----------



## marcelh (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo,also ich hab jetzt mal ein bissl gelesen wegen der tollen Down/Sidescanning Sache.Hört sich ja Megatoll an,aber auf allen Bildern die ich gesehen hab sind nirgends Fische zu sehen.Warum ? Geht das nicht,oder hab ich was falsch verstanden.? Ein solches Gerät is doch für Angler gedacht,wäre es da nicht so das man Fische sehen sollte,zu mindest die Werbeleute müssten doch sowas wissen.
Petri Heil wünscht Marcel


----------



## Heiko112 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Fische sind schon recht deutlich zu erkennen.

Weißfischschwärme sowieso und alles was im Freiwasser durchzieht kann man recht einfach und sicher als Fisch identifizieren.

Zander die auf dem Grund liegen ist dann schon Level 2.
Geht manchmal aber auch recht gut wenn es nicht zu Tief wird. Ab 10 Metern wird es dann schon schwieriger weil das Sendesignal da unten zu schwach ankommt und die Details verloren gehen. Zumindest bei den kleinen Geräten.

Interessant ist es aber immer wenn man einen großen See absuchen will denn die markanten stellen fallen einen recht einfach ins Auge.

Und ich angel halt lieber an Kanten, Hügeln, Krautfeldern, usw. wie auf glatten Sandboden.

Habe auf meiner HP einige schöne Screens vom Sideimaging (auch mit Fisch) kannst ja mal drauf schauen. ( Signatur )


----------



## Müritzfisch (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hallo!
Ich suche ein mobiles echolot bis 300 eur hauptsächlich für deutsche Binnengewässer. 
Kann jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## jules2003 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Habe heute ein paar Schnappschüsse mit dem Humminbird 898 gemacht. Anbei ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Super Bilder, einfach Klasse.

Wo hast denn Du die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## jules2003 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Die Bilder habe ich im Auenheimer Baggersee (bei Kehl) gemacht.
Habe noch ein paar Bilder vom Rhein. Muß allerdings noch an den Feineinstellungen arbeiten.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Wie gesagt super Bilder, ich bin beeindruckt.
Danke#h


----------



## jules2003 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Baggersee und vom Rhein.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jules2003 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Habe am Wochenende einen interessanten Schnappschuss am Rhein gemacht. Ein Schwarm Barsche in Begleitung von 2 größeren Fischen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Heiko112 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Moin Jules2003

Habe die Bilder schon im forums.sideimagingsoft gesehen.

Sehen gut aus. Will mehr sehen.


----------



## jules2003 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Bilder Lowrance Downscan vs. Humminbird Downimaging*

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unserer Homepage:
Gruß Michael
http://fischerzunft-auenheim.de/03434b98b81329b05/0400349a5c0fe5001/0400349d9b0c1b101.html


----------

